# Interested in Best Convict Cichlid Hybrids!



## djfriday09 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, I currently have a 40 Gallon tank with a couple Honduran Red Points(Blue Convicts) and a breeding pair of Convict Cichlids; most likely already hybrids due to the blue and yellow fins. At least the male shows these traits I believe the female is the closest to a pure Black Convict Cichlid. It doesn't matter to me because I just use their babies as feeders for my Oscar and Firemouths that are in a separate tank.

Anyways, I'm interested in what everyone thinks the best looking hybrids are that involve Convict Cichlids, Honduran Red Points, or Firemouths. Also, pictures of some you can find or own yourself would be amazing! I love seeing new variations of fish. So please share anything you've found or created yourself that you think is cool/interesting in your eyes!

Thanks!
Doc6DK

P.S. I understand hybrids can ruin populations of purebreds for others! I do not plan to sell/distribute these fish. I'd just like to have a few crazy looking fish for my own fish tank! I find that hybrids are very interesting ugly or beautiful! All babies will be used to feed my other cichlids and fry used for healthy live food for my brother's smaller fish! I do plan to keep the best looking hybrids to have in my aquarium just for friends to see and wonder "What kind of fish is that?!?" So post your thoughts AND PICTURES:-D on cool, ugly, or beautiful Convict, Firemouth, or Honduran Red Point hybrids!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

apparently you must feel that God just wasn't quite creative enough.....maybe you figure you can be a little more creative.............how about one of these...










or these...










or.......




























yeah...us humans could show him a thing or two.....

anybody interested in volanteering to become study subjects of Dr.Moreau raise your hands......

sorry kid...the intentional interbreeding of different species is one of my major peeves...not to sure you would like your parents trying to breed you with a pig...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, loha. I don't think anyone could have made that point any better than you  I take my hat off to you.


----------



## djfriday09 (Oct 8, 2009)

well we know who here doesn't have a life. but does anybody know anything about fish? convict cichlids, mainly.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not me...i haven't been doing this long enough to know anything about it...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The best convict hybrid would be sterile. Unfortunately most cichlid hybrids are viable.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

djfriday09 said:


> well we know who here doesn't have a life. but does anybody know anything about fish? convict cichlids, mainly.


Hmmm. That wasn't very nice. You just made some enemies.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmm.....i don't think he cares iheart....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol it wasn't the warmest welcome. Welcome to the forums! (don't mind him, he's grouchy ;-) )


----------

